# ... von uns gegangen



## Anonymous (16 Juni 2005)

http://goodbye.global-netcom.de


 0


----------



## walterlein (16 Juni 2005)

hoffentlich bereitet sehr blad ip clearing auch 5 freudige jahre!


----------



## Anonymous (16 Juni 2005)

"Hoff, o du arme Seele, hoff und sei unverzagt!"

"Hoffen und Harren, macht manchen  zum  Narren" 

"Illusion ist jederzeit schöner als die Wirklichkeit"  
 :rotfl:


----------



## walterlein (16 Juni 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> "Hoff, o du arme Seele, hoff und sei unverzagt!"
> 
> "Hoffen und Harren, macht manchen  zum  Narren"
> 
> ...



hmmmmmmmm

aber auch die foren stamm user hoffen ja auf ip clearing! sonst gibts ja auch bald dieses forum nicht mehr oder?!


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Juni 2005)

walterlein schrieb:
			
		

> aber auch die foren stamm user hoffen ja auf ip clearing! sonst gibts ja auch bald dieses forum nicht mehr oder?!


 Nee, diehaben genug zu tun... Sagen sie mal, wissen sie zufällig, zu welchem Angebot ihre Datei "setup.exe" mit dem hashwert
48D7AC6E147BA23660974038490F6A41B2DF93D1
gehört?


----------



## walterlein (16 Juni 2005)

nein , warum!?


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Juni 2005)

walterlein schrieb:
			
		

> nein , warum!?


na dann muss ich mir das halt noch einmal genauer ansehen. Wollte ich mir ersparen. 
to be *cont*inued...
vielleicht hab ich auch den hashwert verwechselt... Vor lauter setup.exes platzt mein armer armer Rechner gleich. Er stinkt schon nach finaler Kotze... Anscheinend wird aber wenigstens die cont-Datei überschrieben...
Mal weiter experimentieren.


----------



## News (16 Juni 2005)

walterlein schrieb:
			
		

> aber auch die foren stamm user hoffen ja auf ip clearing! sonst gibts ja auch bald dieses forum nicht mehr oder?!


Schon mal was gehört von: Phishing, Viren, Würmern, Spyware, Trojanern, eBay-Betrug, unzulässig versandten Rechnungen (HAS und andere), überteuerten Premium-SMS oder Fake-Chatsystemen mit Animatoren?
Betrug gibt's genug im Netz. Mal über den Tellerrand schauen...


----------



## walterlein (16 Juni 2005)

juppp hab ich alles mal schon gehört! 

aber das haupt thema war ja hier mit großem abstand immer der dialer! 

das ist so als ob man statt einem finger den kopf verliert bei einem unfall! es geht auch weiter nur halt nicht mehr über der erde!


----------



## dvill (16 Juni 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> 48D7AC6E147BA23660974038490F6A41B2DF93D1


Bei mir will die RegTP-DB auch nichts wissen. Es bleibt närrisch.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (16 Juni 2005)

Das Mitgefühl ist geradezu rührend...

Schon mal drüber nachgedacht, dass nach drei Jahren ständiger Ausschau nach faulen Dialertricks 
man sich liebend gerne mal entspannen würde?  So wie sich der Herr Ankündigungsunternehmer,
hier rumtreibt, bekommt mal das Gefühl, dass er was vermißt, nicht umgekehrt....


----------



## News (16 Juni 2005)

Der Ankündigungsunternehmer hat außerdem immer noch genug Dialerseiten, um für Stoff zu sorgen. Er trägt also sogar - wenn auch nicht unbedingt gewollt - dazu bei, das Forum lesenswert zu halten


----------



## D.Opfer (17 Juni 2005)

walterlein schrieb:
			
		

> es geht auch weiter nur halt nicht mehr über der erde!



Kennst dich ja sehr guat aus, bist etwa selber ein Unterirdischer?! :devil2: 

D.Opfer 
_________________ 
Mein Vorschlag für das Unwort des Jahres: Mehrwertdienste


----------



## Heiko (17 Juni 2005)

walterlein schrieb:
			
		

> aber auch die foren stamm user hoffen ja auf ip clearing! sonst gibts ja auch bald dieses forum nicht mehr oder?!


Würde mich eigentlich nicht über die Maßen stören.


----------



## Reducal (17 Juni 2005)

walterlein schrieb:
			
		

> ....es geht auch weiter nur halt nicht mehr über der erde!


Gehst Du davon aus, dass sich die Webmaster nun zur Gewinnsicherung eher  illegaler Projekte (unzulässigen Dialern) widmen? Bei der Gelegenheit sei an die Teleflates, die schwedischen Liechtensteiner, Matlock, Liquid, die Dänen TTW und STT sowie die Auslandsdialeraner erinnert - wo sind die ganzen Paradiesvögel geblieben? Haben sich seit dem letzten halben Jahr überhaupt Projekte mit merkwürdigen (nicht rechtskonformen) Technologien etablieren/halten können?


----------



## dvill (17 Juni 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Haben sich seit dem letzten halben Jahr überhaupt Projekte mit merkwürdigen (nicht rechtskonformen) Technologien etablieren/halten können?


Die letzte Maßnahme der RegTP gegen nicht rechtskonforme Technologien ist noch ganz frisch.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Reducal (17 Juni 2005)

Genau die meinte ich jetzt ausdrücklich nicht, sondern die besonders bösartigen Angriffe der Branche auf die Verbraucher.


----------



## D.Opfer (21 Juni 2005)

Ich denke wir sollten nicht zwischen "bösartig" und "besonders bösartig" unterscheiden. Ihr Motiv ist doch stets das gleiche: Sie wollen alle nur unser Bestes.


----------

